# [Verification lors d'un achat sur place] iPod nano 6g



## KevZqn (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai vu une annonce sur Leboncoin et comme le mec habite dans ma ville c'est parfait : Je compte lui prendre 2 ipod nano 6g mais voila, que vérifier quand on achète sur place ? Rayures ? Autres ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## KevZqn (18 Novembre 2012)

Petit UP !

Aujourd'hui j'en ai acheté un seul, bonne état, des petits blessures mais rien de graves.

70e et 15e pour l'iWatchz, pas mal quand même !

Voila, alors j'ai essayé la Radio, l'horloge, le son et prise rechargement


----------

